# 16" tandem?



## jeep girl (Dec 7, 2018)

*Who made a tandem with 16" wheels? If you have a pic of a 16" tandem please post a pic. I picked up small tandem frame that takes 16" wheels. Frame only, nothing else, no fork, and no badge. Just curious what it may have looked like originally. Thanks.*


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 7, 2018)

Got a pic ?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2018)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 8, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Got a pic ?



This is it. 54" long.


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 8, 2018)

Probably be tough finding parts, but still cool


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 8, 2018)

Not sure what it is but it's very cool.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 8, 2018)

Sure it's not made for 20" wheels  ?


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 8, 2018)

Yah kno what, I think 20" wheels might fit.  There were 20" tandems at the same place I got this, but the frames seemed so much larger, so I just assumed this would be 16".
So I guess it will be easier to find parts that fit


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's a 20" Rollfast I pieced together years back , I started out as just a frame .


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 9, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Here's a 20" Rollfast I pieced together years back , I started out as just a frame .
> 
> View attachment 916126



I like that


----------

